# Tangier: Africa's Launch Into Europe



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tangier, Morocco
Tangier or Tangiers [pronounce[1]] (Ṭanja طنجة in Berber and Arabic, Tánger in Spanish, Tânger in Portuguese, and Tanger in French) is a city of northern Morocco with a population of about 700,000 (2008 census). It lies on the North African coast at the western entrance to the Strait of Gibraltar where the Mediterranean meets the Atlantic Ocean off Cape Spartel. It is the capital of the Tangier-Tétouan Region.

The history of Tangier is very rich due to the historical presence of many civilizations and cultures starting from the 5th century BC. Between the period of being a Phoenician town to the independence era around the 1950s, Tangier was a place —and, sometimes a refuge— for many cultural diversities. However, it wasn't until 1923 that Tangier was attributed an international status by foreign colonial powers, thus becoming a destination for many Europeans and non-Europeans alike such as Americans and Indians.

Nowadays, the city is undergoing rapid development and modernization. Projects include new 5-star hotels along the bay, a modern business district called Tangier City Center, a new airport terminal and a new soccer stadium. Tangier's economy will also benefit greatly from the new Tanger-med port.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tangier Skyline From The Promenade










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2820/9221944352_e592fd43a3_b.jpg


Panoramic View










http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/680091AChrafDoubleH.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Manicured Lawns Alongside Apartments..









http://i57.tinypic.com/257hevr.jpg












http://i58.tinypic.com/14wptw9.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Old Vs New, No Compromise..










https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2910/14579706225_789c431fe9_b.jpg



More of The Extensive Promenade..









Source Flickr / Galiene​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Muttie's City Excursion On A Typical Day..






























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Continued...





























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Street Views Around Tangier










http://i61.tinypic.com/34tah51.jpg












http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7375/12570074473_a88f24d8ff_b.jpg

*Typical Boulevarde Around Tangiers Inner city*









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3798/12570076083_d47c628071_b.jpg


*World Class Cafe Life*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7456/12570446934_6354ac203b_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fancy A Camel Ride?










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3248/2374542871_cdf5a1cf4e_b.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3323/3433629671_865631b7ea_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Paint It White Please!





















from SSC Morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

B & W...Fishing



















By Miguel Flores:​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Height Is Might










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2305196360_0075de5c45_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fun In The Sun!






























from SSC Morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*By Night*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

More than Enough Coast For You and I



















flickr.com​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Live And Let Live*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Transport Sector Of Tangier*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

panoramio.com rehosted on flickr.com​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Density*


















panoramio.com rehosted on flickr.com​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The ancient medina and kasbah in Tanger*




IMG_5048 by az990tony, on Flickr


IMG_5053 by az990tony, on Flickr


IMG_5072 by az990tony, on Flickr


IMG_5039 by az990tony, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gold And White*













*Pedestrians Enjoying the Density*











flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gare Central And Surrounds*


Central Train Station, Tangier by suonnoch, on Flickr


Tanger City Centre Rising by suonnoch, on Flickr


The gardens on the corniche by suonnoch, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nightscapes*



Tangier Nightlife by Still Thinking, on Flickr


Night in Tangier by Still Thinking, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Anyone for southern fried chicken*









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAjS0/NpjmpOKCg_Q/s1024/ESP%2520413.JPG
*
The Beloved Flag*


Tanger by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


Tangier 4 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


La corniche de Tanger by Ikaboussen, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maroc*



58 Tanger, Morocco by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr


43 Tanger, Morocco by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr


Alcazaba by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Between Morocco And Spain










geofrance​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kingly Palace










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2214/5819608674_e49af4ba0f_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Streets Suburbia*









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3505/5819053953_1fe2ea4bb7_b.jpg











http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3605/5819617922_5130ccb2d8_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rainbow Over Tangier



Rainbow over Tangiers by sue_hutton, on Flickr


More of the rainbow by sue_hutton, on Flickr

Tangier Bay Morning


Tangier Bay, early morning by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Colonial House



I call it the colonial house by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Facade of the "colonial building" by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Can water be so still? by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Playground On The Corniche'










The gardens on the corniche by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Tangier Bay seen as reflection by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sunburst Beach Causeway


Sunburst beach by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Sunset over Tangier by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Evening walk along the causeway by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Catching The Waves*



Breaking wave, Malabata Bay by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Club Mile by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Central Train Station, Tangier by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Miraflores Borj


Miraflores Borj by sue_hutton, on Flickr


La Mer by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Sunday morning on the beach by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

To Iberia And Beyond

Fishing in the bay, 5.15 am, at daybreak by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Ferry leaves for Spain, 5.16 am by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Ferry leaves for Spain, 7.17 am by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Tangier


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

:carrot:opcorn:


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

Great pictures ! 
Thanks for your hard work, keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Western Establishment Tangier



Office and apartment block by sue_hutton, on Flickr



McDonalds, just outside by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plaza Galore*



Kandinsky by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Cafe Panorama by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Cruise boat in port seen from Kasbah by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

One Clouding Day...



The Beach Cleaner by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Kite Surfing in Tangier Bay by sue_hutton, on Flickr


Skyscrapers in the Clouds by sue_hutton, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ocean View Giant Accomodations




CIMG0309 by zhrely, on Flickr


CIMG0310 by zhrely, on Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Muttie's Mission Possible..



CIMG0307 by zhrely, on Flickr


CIMG0322 by zhrely, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cite Du Plage *












http://www.flickr.com/photos/vandekaart/5027563542/










ruidoblanco

Other sizes :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruidoblanco/11195281253/sizes/h/in/photostream/









viballarin​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Downtown



Tangier 08 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


Tangier 14 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


Tangier 12 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

To The South




Tangier 09 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


Tangier 11 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


IMGP0773 by granarturismo, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Turismo*




IMGP0618 by granarturismo, on Flickr


IMGP0635 by granarturismo, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cant Avoid It..*




IMGP0679 by granarturismo, on Flickr



IMGP0769 by granarturismo, on Flickr


IMGP0638 by granarturismo, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Just Wow









http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7364/94574448166687190199083.jpg











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7323/10139534094_dfdeeaabc1_b.jpg
​


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice updates from Tangier....!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

firoz bharmal said:


> Nice updates from Tangier....!


Cheers..^^


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Panoramio









ruidoblanco

Other sizes :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruidoblanco/11195281253/sizes/h/in/photostream/









viballarin​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanger: Maroc Shopping


























*

panoramio.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Shopping Monopoly*






























panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Faces Of Tanja






​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Loitering in tanger










​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Developments springing up along the harbour*









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7558/15808233029_478e38e9e9_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

apartments springing up..





































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tree Lined Boulevardes*









https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...=3d5fce7eec5ad34b1a7e969f4354dbc3&oe=55410D8B​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Diligent Hours*



CIMG0305 by zhrely, on Flickr


CIMG0319 by zhrely, on Flickr



CIMG0306 by zhrely, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sunbaking towers*









http://i.imgur.com/YBal30N.jpg


----------

